# Ebony & Glory Bee / our 2 month old fillies



## Reble (Jun 22, 2010)

Finally all 3 foals are done:

Just added two pics of Glory Bee....


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Jun 22, 2010)

What a pretty little girl! And I love your pen.


----------



## Reble (Jun 22, 2010)

~Amanda~ said:


> What a pretty little girl! And I love your pen.



Thank you only one more filly to shave.





The circle pen has really come in handy, and should be wonderful for shows.


----------



## Endless (Jun 22, 2010)

She looks really nice!! Cant wait to see the next one done!! Nice round pen too!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 22, 2010)

She sure is a nice one. I really like her



I like your round pen too, only problem with it..is its in YOUR back yard and not mine.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2010)

What a gorgeous filly - and so evenly marked too








Anna


----------



## Genie (Jun 23, 2010)

Beautiful



The circle pen is something different than I have ever seen. It looks very portable and maybe can be extended?


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 23, 2010)

beautiful filly as all your horses are beautiful.

Tell us more about that round pen! LOL Did you make it yourself? Plumbers and Steamfitters here so we have access to tons of PVC pipe - is that what it's made of? Did you order a pattern or buy it or design it? Give it up girlfriend! LOL


----------



## Tab (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't know about the round pen, but I'm lovin' the baby!


----------



## Loess Hills (Jun 23, 2010)

Are those the Carri-lite Corrals?

 

Lovely little filly, by the way!


----------



## Reble (Jun 23, 2010)

Loess Hills said:


> Are those the Carri-lite Corrals?
> 
> Lovely little filly, by the way!


Thanks again everyone, just about got Glory Bee done, just face and we will finish her up tomorrow.

Will just add a photo of her here.

OK you got me, just got this a week ago and was only wanting 4 panels & the lady said I would be back so got the whole circle pen, and you can add more! We are going to add counter pins in the bottom of each stack, so they do not rub and lift them up... just to be safe.

Will be great for the show.. check them out. from the link above...


----------



## SWA (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh my! She is so beautiful!


----------



## GypsyMoonMinis (Jun 24, 2010)

wow she is gorgeous! lots of charisma and what a darling little face!


----------



## Reble (Jun 25, 2010)

GypsyMoonMinis said:


> wow she is gorgeous! lots of charisma and what a darling little face!


thanks for all the nice comments, just added Glory Bee, finished shaving her down...


----------



## Genie (Jun 25, 2010)

soooooooooooooooo nice. Congrats Mary on those two beautiful fillies.

Your prices are so reasonable as well for double registered babies...I can't believe thay haven't sold.

I wish I had room!


----------



## Zipper (Jun 25, 2010)

The girls are so beautiful and growing so fast. I love both of them.

I wish I had money I have the room.


----------



## barnbum (Jun 26, 2010)

Mary--she's so beautiful!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 26, 2010)

_Nice babies..... Love Black Pintos_


----------

